# I'll Informed People and The Kokanee



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just saw this report on how I'll Informed People react to spawning kokes









Utah wildlife officials say visitors are disrupting kokanee salmon during spawn


Hundreds of people from near and far are visiting the east fork of the Little Bear River near Porcupine Reservoir to witness the kokanee salmon spawn this time of year.




www.fox13now.com





Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good grief


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Morons . . .


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And this is why we can't have nice things. 🤦‍♂️

Idiots


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What do you want to bet these are transplants?
Probably from Colorado.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> What do you want to bet these are transplants?
> Probably from Colorado.


We don't have to stomp them, we have a snagging season that starts 10/1 that goes on during the spawn.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> What do you want to bet these are transplants?
> Probably from Colorado.


Probably a bunch of liburl Nevaforniadoans.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Who cares as long as they respect the sacred history of fry sauce.

Sad to see people behaving so poorly. Unfortunately too many people just don't understand how these things work. I imagine the state will eventually have to regulate access to some of these popular locations.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Who cares as long as they respect the sacred history of fry sauce.


This is the way.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares as long as they respect the sacred history of fry sauce.
> ...


And Lime Jello


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lime hello doesn’t even deserve a quote. This is how we know you’re a foreigner not worthy to vote for a state flag!

Build that wall! Build that wall!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep - ya just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Lime hello doesn’t even deserve a quote. This is how we know you’re a foreigner not worthy to vote for a state flag!


Since you brought up the flag thing again, this thread is a prime example why the "capped Sego Lily" needs to be incorporated into the new flag. 

It is recognition of this segment of our society that does these type of things.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Since you brought up the flag thing again, this thread is a prime example why the "capped Sego Lily" needs to be incorporated into the new flag.
> 
> It is recognition of this segment of our society that does these type of things.


Is "capped sego Lily" the new slang for anus?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You transplants may qualify for Utahn status after all. Good stuff!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Is "capped sego Lily" the new slang for anus?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Well, close, but not exactly. The Sego Lily design with a "hat" on it is more a nod or acknowledgement for that abundant segment of our population that does stupid stuff like wreck kokanee spawns. 

.Some would find it not coincidental that the Salt Lake City flag already incorporates something close.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe we need a new Utah flag with ATV tracks running through a stream bed with kokanee splashed up on the bank leaving a trail of empty coke cans.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> Maybe we need a new Utah flag with ATV tracks running through a stream bed with kokanee splashed up on the bank leaving a trail of empty coke cans.
> 
> -DallanC


Regular, or Diet cans?


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

MrShane said:


> Regular, or Diet cans?


Diet of course, its Utah!!!!!


----------



## Cootshootjones (Oct 26, 2021)

I was up there Sunday fishing the lake and boated over to the river side to check things out and there was easy 50 people sitting there watching them with a couple bouncing beads through the inlet another guy tossing gear in the creek and little kids playing with the salmon. Couldn't help but laugh and go about my business. you could try to tell them the right way but you would have to camp out there for the whole season to make a difference.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Sad. And the reason I think the Cinnamon Creek area above Porcupine Reservoir purchased by the DWR will remain closed until the DWR can figure out a management plan that will help keep the area as pristine and natural as possible. We are our own worst enemy.


----------

